# Turtle Cay Resort



## Miss Marty (Jan 20, 2010)

Turtle Cay is a family friendly resort - Located on Atlantic Avenue at 6th Street. One block from Atlantic ocean, beach, boardwalk and near restaurants and attractions. 

In 2009, 
The Turtle Cay Owners Association held two foreclosure sales. (70 Weeks)
Each sale included inventory that had been retrieved by the OA because of seriously delinquent maintenance fees, in which collections efforts had proved fruitless.  

Gold Key Resorts stepped up and purchased much of the inventory that went into foreclosure in an effort to, not only increase their inventory availability for new business, but also to ensure that the Owners` Association received fair market value for the inventory to cover the delinquencies, thus helping to stabilize maintenance fee costs.  (2010 Maintenance Fees on One bedroom units $542.00)

The Model Unit is located on the third floor with skylight & high ceilings. 
There is a nice Courtyard, Swimming Pool and underground parking garage.


----------



## Don (Jan 20, 2010)

Marty, If its on Atlantic Ave. it is across the street from the oceanfront.  Pacific Ave. would be a block away.


----------



## dwmantz (Jan 20, 2010)

As an owner, Don is correct, it is directly across the street from the beach and there is a pathway between the two resorts on the beach.  In addition, Gold Key also manages one of those two resorts, so Turtle Cay owners also have access to all those facilities as well.

We keep our beach stuff in the car, take the elevator down to the car, and then walk across the street to the beach in the morning.  

Instead of a beach view, all rooms have an even more beautiful courtyard view of the resort's pools, hot tubs, and gardens.

We looked at every timeshare in Virginia Beach before deciding Turtle Cay was the best and buying there (resale of course).


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 21, 2010)

*Turtle Cay*

*RE:
it is directly across the street from the beach and there is a pathway *

First of all you have to exit ~ Turtle Cay Resort ~ property. 

Cross Atlantic Ave, walk along 5th Ave (the pathway with the gold color turtle statues) a distance of the depth of the Ramada Inn hotel and/or Beach Quarters Timeshare hotel, cross the bike path, the boardwalk & then you are on the beach steps from the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## dwmantz (Jan 22, 2010)

Technically, I think you're correct.

I can't provide the exacting details you did without being there myself at the time I was writing.

However, your tone implies displeasure with my thoughts or that TC is farther from the beach then I perhaps described.  All I can say is  . . . whatever . . .  to each their own opinion.  However, I walk my kids further to the school bus stop in the morning!


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 22, 2010)

*Turtle Cay ~ The original point of my post was to let others know that*

Gold Key Resorts stepped up and purchased much of the inventory that went into foreclosure in an effort to, not only increase their inventory availability for new business, but also to ensure that the Owners` Association received fair market value for the inventory to cover the delinquencies, thus helping to stabilize maintenance fee costs.


----------



## dwmantz (Jan 22, 2010)

My apologies for being overly sensitive.

Another reason is control.  I believe Gold Key owns enough to have one or more board members.  In addition, GK rents much of the clubhouse for timeshare sales and therefore has tremendous influence in addition to being the management firm.  

To my knowledge, so far, this has worked very well for TC owners and GK.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 22, 2010)

The resort is across the street from the Atlantic Ocean.  Prime location during summer months because parking is on site @ the resort.


----------



## dwmantz (Jan 22, 2010)

We have not found parking a problem in the area.  There is even feed the meter parking right alongside the resort.

A nice perk for owners is Day Pass access to the resort.  A number of times we've been in Williamsburg, we've parked on the side street and used the beach for most of the day, returning back over to the resort's pools, hot tubs, bathrooms, etc, before going somewhere for dinner and then returning to Wburg after all the tunnel traffic is over.


----------

